# Cheap DIY sponge filter



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

So I decided I wanted a sponge filter for my 29 gallon sorority but I'm too broke to order one so I set out to make one myself.

I did about 5 minutes of googling but couldn't find anything that didn't require power tools so I improvised my own based on what I saw from the DIY filters I had seen during my search.

Total cost for this project... $6... and that's just what I paid for the 3 pack of aquaclear sponges. The rest is stuff I had lying around.

Materials...

One Quart sized plastic container (saved and cleaned from Chinese food)
Two aquaclear sponges (these are the big 70 ones)
a small amount of gravel
plastic tubing.. about 1" in diameter and about 18" long (give or take)
silicone
air tubing
air stone
air pump

First I put a small amount of gravel in the bottom of the container, about 1" just to weigh it down.









Then, I put two aqua clear sponges in there so they fit nice and snug.









Next, I bore little holes in the plastic tubing... I don't know why you have to do this but all of the DIY's I saw did it so I did it too. The tubing was from the undergravel filter of a 2 gallon hex tank I got at the thrift store.. I don't use the filters so the tubing was just lying around.









Then I realized one tube wasn't going to be tall enough for my 29 so I added a second tube and siliconed it to the first,









('scuse my messy kitchen)









I ended up needing to cut about an inch off the top because it was slightly too tall. I took the tube outside and rubbed it on the cement to smooth out the edges (no power tools or sanders here).

Lastly I stuck it in the tank, ran an air stone and air tubing down the tube and added a few more gravels to hold the air stone down and plugged her in. It seems to be working splendidly but I'm open to comments or suggestions for improvement.









Once my plants get in (hopefully tomorrow!) The filter should be completely invisible.


----------



## quyllur (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm thinking the cup will restrict the flow of the water through the sponge, ie it'll only come in through the top, rather than the whole surface area of the sponge. You might try putting holes in the cup or just removing it and just siliconing something to the bottom of the tube to seal it and weight it down (a round river stone or one of those flat terracotta flower pot trays comes to mind). I'm not sure how large the air stone is in relation to the tube but if there isn't enough space inside the tube that will restrict the flow as well. The reason you put holes in the tube is for the water that comes in through the sponge as a result of the air moving upwards drawing the water up with it. If that stuff on the top of the sponge is detritus from the tank than it's obviously doing its job! It'll just be more effective if you expose more of the surface area of the sponge.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

This sounds really good. Got to always love DIY jobs 

Have you seen either of these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXcFEZhhKh0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcWtIr6JZlI

Not sure if they would work?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I actually bought a homemade filter very similar to that lol! I'll show you pics later.  Is smart!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I think I'm going to cut some holes in the bottom half of the container. It's working pretty well I think but I won't really know until I get my plants in there and stir that substrate back up. 

Gloria... those are pretty good but there are too many holes in the first one. The bubbles will escape early instead of pushing the water up through the tube. The second one.. I think that is what's called closed pore sponge.. it's going to get clogged up really fast versus the open pore sponge I used.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i have also made one very similar in design for my 2 gallon hex the pictuers will be up for it later when i finish planting it and get it properly stocked.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

That is really cool! I have been thinking about using sponge filters in my 20 long divided instead of hang on back filters..I have never had sponge filters though so I have no idea how I would set it up...I will have to look into setting some up now...6 dollars is right in my price range..:lol:

Can a good cycle be established with sponge filters?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes! Sponge filters are the best for that because they have tons and tons of surface area for the bacteria to live on. I have sponge filters in my divided tanks. I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Yes! Sponge filters are the best for that because they have tons and tons of surface area for the bacteria to live on. I have sponge filters in my divided tanks. I'll post a pic when I get home.


Awesome! That is what I was thinking but wanted to make sure before I created a mess! I have more on my list of fishytank things I need to get done now.:lol:


----------



## Betta311 (Sep 17, 2011)

You can buy a sponge filter for .15 cents plus 3.50 shipping on ebay.just saying  but I love diy stuff.good job.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

1fish2fish - Thank you I don't really understand much about filters. I have a 'normal' one I got with one of my tanks but I wanted a sponge one to use in my breeding tank... Thank you, I think I will be copying yours, if that's ok?


----------

